# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Ưu đãi tới 35% khóa học Lập trình viên di động mã nguồn mở quốc tế tại AiTi - APTECH dành cho độc gi

## quyend832

*Với mong muốn chắp cánh ước mơ trở thành một lập trình viên di động mã nguồn mở chuyên nghiệp cho các bạn trẻ,* Trường Đào tạo lập trình Quốc tế AiTi - APTECH *dành tặng các độc giả của MuaKhuyenMai.vn chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt. Theo đó, 50 độc giả đăng ký đầu tiên sẽ được đăng ký nhận ưu đãi học phí lên đến 35% cho khóa học “Lập trình viên di động mã nguồn mở quốc tế”.* Tổng giá trị khóa học chưa ưu đãi là 500$, học phí sau ưu đãi chỉ còn 325$, tiết kiệm tới 3.500.000VNĐ. Đây là khóa học chuyên biệt về Lập trình trên Mobile Phone. Tham gia khóa học Lập trình viên di động mã nguồn mở quốc tế *-*  M-TECH của Trường Đào tạo lập trình Quốc tế AiTi - APTECH học viên sẽ được đào tạo: Làm thế nào để tạo ra các ứng dụng chạy trên nhiều máy di động, làm thế nào phát triển các phần mềm di động cho HTC, Android, iPhone, hay Blackberry? Khóa học chú trọng nâng cao các kỹ năng thực hành và cập nhật, kỹ năng làm việc nhóm, năng lực quản lý dự án phần mềm dựa trên định hướng giúp học viên tiếp thu được kiến thức trong thời gian ngắn nhất và có thể áp dụng ngay lập tức các kiến thức đã được học khi bắt đầu làm việc.  ​ *Điểm nổi bật của khóa học:* - Là khóa học thực tiễn về "Lập trình viên di động mã nguồn mở quốc tế" duy nhất tại Việt Nam. - Phòng máy hiện đại được trang bị theo tiêu chuẩn nước ngoài với điều hòa và máy chiếu, phòng thực hành bao gồm nhiều máy tính cấu hình cao, màn hình LCD, kết nối internet tốc độ cao. - Giảng viên đạt chuẩn, kinh nghiệm thực tế đến từ các trường đại học danh tiếng trong và ngoài nước, các nhà lãnh đạo đến từ các tập đoàn đa quốc gia như: Siemen.... - Thư viện mở được cập nhật thường xuyên với các đầu sách trực tiếp từ Ấn Độ. - Thời gian học: 6 tháng, 3 - 4 buổi/tuần, mỗi buổi học 2 - 4 tiếng linh hoạt từ sáng – tối. *- Miễn phí khóa học tiếng Anh 3 tháng trị giá $250, lớp học kỹ năng mềm trị giá $150, tặng balo, đồng phục, bút và thẻ ATM.* - Sau khi học được cấp chứng chỉ cho phép liên thông lên Đại học, Cao đẳng Quốc tế và *được Nhà trường đảm bảo có việc làm sau khi tốt nghiệp.* *Nội dung khóa học:* Khóa học chia làm 2 kỳ:  *Học kỳ 1* 

  _Module_
 _Thời lượng_

 Mobile World Overview/ Computer Fundamentals
 12

 Elementary Programming with C
 24

 Core Java
 40

 J2ME
 24

 Programming Android
 40

 _Tổng số giờ học_
 140





Học kỳ này tập trung vào phát triển logic Lập trình trên Mobile cho sinh viên. Sau khi hoàn thành học kỳ 1 sinh viên có thể: - Sử dụng sơ đồ khối để giải quyết các vấn đề trong bài toán lập trình. - Lập trình hướng đối tượng với Java cơ bản. - Lập trình Mobile cho các dòng Smart Phone hỗ trợ J2ME. - Lập trình Java cho điện thoại chạy hệ điều hành Android. Sau khi kết thúc khóa học: Học viên sẽ được cấp chứng chỉ cho phép liên thông lên các trường Đại học, Cao đẳng quốc tế như: Royal Melbourne Institute of Technology – RMIT, Southern Cross University, Edexel University, Swinburne University… và Nhà trường sẽ đảm bảo về việc làm cho học viên sau khi tốt nghiệp. *Cách thức tham gia để nhận ưu đãi học phí:*  - Đăng ký nhận ưu đãi bằng cách điền các thông tin vào form bên dưới - 35 độc giả đăng ký đầu tiên sẽ được MuaKhuyenMai.vn xác nhận đăng ký thành công, bạn sẽ nhận được ngay 35% học phí ưu đãi của khóa học. Và đừng quên mang theo chứng minh thư nhân dân để đối chiếu với các thông tin đã đăng ký trên website MuaKhuyenMai.vn khi đến làm thủ tục nhập học tại AiTi – APTECH bạn nhé! *Thời gian thực hiện chương trình* - Thời gian đăng ký nhận ưu đãi trên website MuaKhuyenMai.vn có hiệu lực từ 27/09/2011 đến 10/10/2011. - Thời gian được hưởng ưu đãi: đến hết ngày 31/10/2011. Sau ngày này, những bạn đã đăng ký cũng sẽ không được hưởng ưu đãi khi đến làm thủ tục nhập học tại Aiti – Aptech.  ​ *Giới thiệu về AiTi – APTECH* - AiTi-APTECH là một trong những cơ sở của hơn 3200 đơn vị đào tạo của Aptech trên thế giới đã có 6 năm liên tiếp 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 và 2008 là “Đơn vị đào tạo Công nghệ Thông tin đứng đầu” tại triển lãm CNTT hàng năm do tập đoàn dữ liệu Quốc tế IDG và Hội tin học TP.HCM tổ chức. - Trường có hệ thống thư viện mở cung cấp tài liệu miễn phí, với rất nhiều đầu sách được cập nhật thường xuyên từ Aptech Ấn Độ, bạn có thể mượn sách đọc ngay tại đây hoặc mượn về để tham khảo, mượn đĩa để cài đặt. Ngoài ra góc uống cà phê ngay cạnh lớp học giúp học viên luôn có được sự thư giãn và thoải mái nhất sau mỗi giờ học căng thẳng. - Để có thêm thông tin giới thiệu chi tiết về Aiti – APTECH, các bạn vui lòng xem tại website chính thức của nhà trường: ww.aiti-aptech.edu.vn *Liên hệ đăng ký nhận phiếu ưu đãi:* Phòng Chăm sóc khách hàng MuaKhuyenMai.vn Tel: 04.8587.5853, Hotline: 0976.300.782 Email: [email protected]

http://muakhuyenmai.vn/uu-dai-toi-3...-aptech-cho-doc-gia-muakhuyenmai-vn-1895.html

----------

